# tonneau cover bike rack



## troutbum24 (Feb 2, 2009)

Just got into mountain biking recently and I'm tired of removing the front wheel of my bike to stuff it into the bed of my truck and then worrying about compressing the brakes, so I decided that I need to build a rack to mount to my tonneau cover on my toyota tacoma. I will probably build it out of aluminum or steel for extra strength then bolt it down. If anyone here has done this throw out some ideas or pictures. 
Blaine


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

ive talked it over with my dad about doing the same thing to his truck. i personally dont think its the greatest idea. i think a better idea is to either buy a hitch mount rack or build your own to your likeing which is what we are going to do with his truck.


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

Dude there are SEVERAL that you can buy. Both Thule and Yakima have rails you can mount to the tonno like those on roof mounts (thats pretty much all it is) here is another one http://www.toplinemfg.com/html/rck-melroserack.html


----------



## troutbum24 (Feb 2, 2009)

I know that there are more than plenty that I could buy, but I'm cheap and would rather build something.


----------



## rocks'r'friends (Mar 30, 2007)

Get, or build, a hitch rack. Doesn't effect the use of your current tonneau cover or damage it. If you put a rack and or bike on your tonneau you will need to upgrade the gas shocks to allow you to lift/keep it open, look into the price of those before you decide to bolt anything onto your tonneau (not cheap). Also the easiest way to build a rack is to use a fork mount, requiring the removal of the front wheel anyway.


----------



## EHCRain (Jun 23, 2008)

Ive got a roll up soft cover on my pick up and Im thinking about doing something similar, anyone done something like this at all?


----------



## dirtnurban (Oct 28, 2004)

If you have a truck just throw your bike in the bed, It will be ok,


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

EHCRain said:


> Ive got a roll up soft cover on my pick up and Im thinking about doing something similar, anyone done something like this at all?


This is what I did.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5331097&postcount=13


----------

